# Free dogs to good home.....



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Slightly used magazines included......:frusty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL! Sorry Katie
Who did that?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Now I don't feel so alone!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awwwww - those little angels!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHHHHemmmmgeee...

hahahahahahaaa.
when it happens in someone else's home..not so funny in mine. ound:
Hilarious. Gucci prefers a roll of paper towels to magazines. One of the reasons I've gone to cloth


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

And they look so innocent!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a great pic...so glad it was your house and not mine!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

And, the puppies are sweetly sleeping in their pen...! Who could have done such a deed? Surely not the two older, calm, angelic Havs sitting off to the side?!  

hehehe :biggrin1:


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Free dogs, I can be there in an hour! I suspect that I'd end up with a broom and not a puppy! Thanks for sharing your mess. Good thing they are so darn cute!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW! 

I have had a few episodes of Dionna getting into the toilet paper and it looks like that to a lesser degree. 

The puppies in the pen are very adorable 

andra


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am still waiting for my little puppy.....


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that was too funny!

Mine prefer kleenex and napkins to magazines....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Katie! Fess up--- how much of that. Did you watch them do? Giggling between no's.?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is too freakin' funny! Mine have done that to magazines and they love a good newspaper, but never to that extent.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I must say I did LOL, even though when it's been Ms. Tuesday doing the damage it's way less funny. I should warn you, this group is always ready to take on our little troublemakers.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice pic Katie. That's some serious destruction.

thanks for posting. made my day.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

LMAO!!!:laugh:
i have to clean my keyboard now...
i was eating my dinner when i saw this...
marcia


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a hilarious picture!! It's not so funny when Guapo went digging through the bathroom trash...I'll leave it up to your imaginations to figure out what he decided to run all over the house with  :frusty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! It looks like they had a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG!!! That is the funniest picture. Oh, I wish you'd have gotten the actual event on video! That would have been priceless.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I could only laugh til my sides hurt especially when I read your logo,
"Paws and reflect what life has given you"...Sorry...ound:lane:lane:lane:
That's me in a plane, on my way to pick up at least one...


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

It just makes you love them that much more doesn't it??? :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that is just priceless!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

actually Katie, I thought this might be your way of drawing people back to HF...free puppies!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is so darn funny. I think you might have won the prize on the biggest mess on this forum. When Flynn gets there stick my puppy in the bag also so she can bring it to me..pleaseee. I have a lot of magazines!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

HeHeHe!!! Too funny my girl loves paper. When I go out all paper is taken away.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

ound: That's a great photo! I must confess, those pups are so cute I'd be giggling even as I cleaned up the mess.

By the way, that white w/sable pup in the corner of the pen looks like the ring leader. My DH is on his way back from OR tonight, you can send that one home with him :thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ringleader?? Nahhh....those dogs are innocent!! It must have been the shredding fairy! ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You are all too funny!
This is the 'welcome home' I got last week after I went to work for 3 hours....
Yes I think they had fun!
The guilty ones are the little sable, Annie, and Justice who isn't in the pic-
And those magazines have been sitting on the windowsill in my diningroom since I got home from the Nationals. Guess they decided it was time to 'read them'...LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice! It appears they did not like the current reading material!  You might try something more dog or food related type of reading material. It looks like they had a BLAST! Thanks for sharing the GREAT photo!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie is a shredder Nellie is a trasher!Dizzie will sit under the bed quietly and delicately shredding,Nellie will race around shaking and ripping at pieces of paper.Bless them!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comic relief on a long Friday afternoon, Katie!
All I can say...is...at least it wasn't the couch they decided to shred?!?


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh no! I have to laugh, but I'm sure it was not funny at the time.


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

oh..my...goodness!!!!! My jaw dropped...I cannot even imagine your expression when you walked in and, of course, I CAN imagine the dogs' expression. Probably along the line of...."what??"
Back many years ago, my DH decided that he wanted a Brittney Spaniel and thought he would make a "wonderful" house dog...until we came home from church one day and found a wing chair literally torn to shreds!!! I mean torn to shreds!!! So, guess where that little puppy ended up being!!!
Look on the bright side...be thankful it wasn't the furniture!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So funny....love the innocent faces when all is said and done...and you did as any good Havanese owner would do...took some great photos first before cleaning up. Love it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> And those magazines have been sitting on the windowsill in my diningroom since I got home from the Nationals. Guess they decided it was time to 'read them'...LOL


That's what I call thirst for knowledge!!!! ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Been off line for a few days, that picture is priceless. Rather the magazines than the sofas. I can only take one at a time but I do offer a good home.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

:jaw: this is the exact reason why I don't leave any paper products (or anything else that can be shredded) anywhere near where The Fluffs can reach them!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

That photo should be in the new puppy training thread - what not to leave lying around when you go out! I wish we could have seen them in action - I imagine a paper feeding frenzy, ala sharks! :biggrin1:


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

*Very funny : )*

I am still learning about this breed b4 i make my dream choice. I guess I will have to have a lot of newspaper for him/her if i get a havanese....lol. As long as it isn't my boyfriend's furniture or our apartment walls it can destroy all the paper it wants 

Sure you say that now wait till u have to clean up all that mess right...lol. uke:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you imagine the fun they had that day.  Don't you wish tearing up a magazine could be you so much joy??


----------

